# Det börjar dra ihopp sig till val.

## Anior

En liten varning, det här är nästan bara relevant för svenskar.

Hittade precis en länk till en sida som har undersökt vad dom olika kanditaterna till EU-parlamentet anser om mjukvarupatent. Har funderat på att maila och fråga själv så det här kan vara interesant läsning.

http://patent.pelpet.com/index.php4?page=candidates

----------

## _Nomad_

intressant att se att ingen har direkt tillkännagjort att man är FÖR mjukvarupatent. Vi får hoppas att detta vansinnes förslag INTE drivs igenom...

----------

## jmk

Jag vet inte om det är samma patent som det handlar om, men  det här  var på BBC idag.

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

> intressant att se att ingen har direkt tillkännagjort att man är FÖR mjukvarupatent.

 

Kanske beror på vem som frågar. Om MS frågade skulle nog många vara för.

Politiker svarar så som de tror att den som frågar vill ha svar, sen röstar de så som deras partitoppar säger.

Jag tänker inte rösta alls i EU valet. Vill på inga villkor legitimera politrukernas hyckleri eller framstå som lättlurad valboskap.

----------

## jmk

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Jag tänker inte rösta alls i EU valet. Vill på inga villkor legitimera politrukernas hyckleri eller framstå som lättlurad valboskap.

 Så som jag ser det, om man inte röstar så kan man inte klaga efteråt.    :Wink: 

----------

## megadonkey

Det värsta är ju att det verkar som om Eu-parlamentet blivit totalt överkört.

Så spelar det då nån roll egentligen om jag röstar? 

Antagligen kommer jag att rösta, men ibland undrar man ju om det är nån idé.

Här kan man se hur våra parlamentariker röstade senast. Kan ju vara bra att veta inför valet...

Edit:

Aniors länk är väl lite mer "up to date" men den fungerade inte när jag postade detta.

----------

## hensan

Verkar som att man ska hålla sig borta från socialdemokraterna och moderaterna i det här valet (inte för att jag röstar på dom i andra val heller men ändå  :Smile: )

----------

## megadonkey

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

> Vi får hoppas att detta vansinnes förslag INTE drivs igenom...

 

Ok, loppet är ju inte helt kört ännu,  men det bådar inte gott direkt  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jmk

 *megadonkey wrote:*   

> Så spelar det då nån roll egentligen om jag röstar? 
> 
> Antagligen kommer jag att rösta, men ibland undrar man ju om det är nån idé.

 Så som jag ser det, om du inte röstar så räknas inte din röst och det krävs då färre röster för en t ex. socialdemokratisk seger. Med andra ord så har du då överlåtit din röst till någon annan.

----------

## megadonkey

Jag förstår vad du menar och jag håller med, men ibland tappar man verkligen tron på saker och ting. Vi får väl se hur det blir nu när rond 2 startar.

Fight!   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *jmk wrote:*   

> Så som jag ser det, om du inte röstar så räknas inte din röst och det krävs då färre röster för en t ex. socialdemokratisk seger. Med andra ord så har du då överlåtit din röst till någon annan.

 

Det har du helt rätt i. Men som jag ser det, i ett längre perspektiv, tar jag risken att "fel" sida tjänar på mitt "valskolk" kommande mandatperiod. Jag må vara naiv men jag hoppas att ett lågt valdeltagare ska få Sveriges politiker att reagera och på sikt  vilja lämna EU på grund av den utveckling EU tar. En ny syn på EU har märkts redan. Göran Persson har ju den senaste tiden börjat uppmärksamma EU och utvidgningens negativa sidor, något han aldrig gjort tidigare. Får sen socialdemokraternas motståndare i EU-parlamentet en stark ställning lär inte sossarna gilla läget.

EU har ju också visat sig mer splittrat den senaste tiden med regelbrott och svårigheter att enas. Vad ska man då med EU till om medlemsländerna ändå vill gå sina egna vägar? Länder kan sluta avtal utan att för den skull behöva överlåta landets styre. Vill ländernas regeringar behålla inflytande över sitt land i högre grad än vad EU tillåter blir ett utträde eller ett upplöst EU den den naturliga utvecklingen - på lite sikt. Hoppas jag, naiv dåre.  :Smile: 

----------

## jmk

Jag tror inte att Sverige kommer att gå ur EU oavsett vad som händer. Sen när har vad folk igentligen vill och tycker någonsin påverkat politiker så länge som de blir omvalda vart fjärde år?

Men det är ju uppenbarligen så som vi vill ha det. Vi har ju själva valt in den sittande regeringen.

Själv har jag ingen aning om vem jag ska rösta på i EU valet. (Vi fick nyss ett flygblad för BNP (British National Party) det lär inte bli dem.) Jag måste sätta mig ner och ta ett beslut. Troligtvis blir beslutet till hög grad baserad på informationen som Anior och megadonkey har delat med sig av. EU parlamentet har ju ändå inte så mycket makt, det är trots allt våra folkvalda i ministerrådet som fattar de riktiga besluten. 

När det gäller EUs utvidgning så fördes exakt samma debatt med exakt samma agument här i England när Spanien och Portugal skulle gå med i dåvarande EG. Historien upprepar sig.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Lemma

Om man verkligen vill visa att det inte finns något som är gott nog att rösta på (kan jag köpa) borde man rösta blankt och inte valskolka. En blank är ett tydligt ställningstagande till skillnad från valskolk. T ex KPML(r) uppmanar till bojkott av valet, men ned ovanstående resomenang anser jag att det är ett sämre alternativ än blankröstning.

----------

## mrmodin

Har varit en övertygad EU-förespråkare, men ju mer man sätter sig in i det, destå mer börjar man tveka till om det verkligen inebär någon fördel för andra än de politiker som plockar ut sitt feta arvode för att sitta där i palamentet o driva sakfrågor som inte har någon som helst relevans för någon levande (eller ickelevande heller för den delen) själ.

----------

